# Hunter Safety



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm currently sitting through my third Utah hunter safety class.

The first was for myself because I seem to have misplaced my certificate from my class in Grenada, CA in 1983. I did the online class and went to the Saturday written and shooting test. The second was two years ago when my oldest took his. The one I'm currently sitting in is for my middle of three children.

Why oh why does it never fail that some ass hat has to answer all the questions and act like a bigshot hunter even though they're only there to chaperone a child or grandchild?

Dude, shut your face!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Usually they're trying to compensate for a lacking "manhood" if you get my drift


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been through it twice myself...I sympathize. I never cared for the "talkative" classmate because they make the classes drag on longer.

I suppose if Utah Hunter Ed was a better organized, hands on, and useful class I might have a different opinions.


----------

